# Cocobolo Blues (allergy)



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

After all these years of woodworking, I have never reacted to a wood in this way. Last week I was dry turning (I usually turn green) a couple of cocobolo spindles and the next day found a horribly itching red rash on the inside of my arms and around my neck (I usually wear a long sleeved smock when I turn but that day the temperature was 102 degrees outside and about 90 in the shop - so I opted for a short sleeve and an apron). Luckily, I always wear my Triton respirator when I turn or I am sure my face would also have suffered from the same. It has taken almost a week of cortizone to get rid of the itch and rash.

I spoke to a good friend of mine and he recommended I try a Tyvek coverall with a hood. I do not really like a hood but I do need a good seal around the neck. I have ordered a pair and will see how well they perform when I clean out the DC's filters (full of cocobolo dust).

I have seen several folks listing this malady here on LJ's and was curious whether they found a solution or did they just quit using this wood? My understanding is that once you react to cocobolo, you can have similar reactions to woods in its species - like rosewoods. I have used alot of both woods…and have probably built up quite a sensitivity now (the wood is known as a sensitizer and continued exposure will have a compounding effect rather then the opposite with most allergens). My reaction certainly proves that continued exposure could cause a reaction as I have turned and worked with ALOT of this wood.

I do not want to discontinue using these woods, but nothing is worth the horrible discomfort (I have heard folks compare this to poison ivy or poison oak - I have never had any problem with these plants - but I guess now I know what it is like).

If you are using these woods - and you have not had any reaction - I would recommend that you still wear protective clothing and do not contact the dust unless protected - that way you should reduce the possiblity of building up a reaction later down the road.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Count me as one who's allergic. I'm allergic to cocobolo but bocote is the one that really gets me. I've had full body hives before. It's a real drag.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Have you quit working those woods? Or do you have a method to keep you from exposure?


----------



## HolzMechanikerUSA (Jan 15, 2011)

As I understand, Cocobolo is kin to POISON IVY!
all Rosewood actually is related to poison ivy. 
So for those such as myself, I am turning as much as I can so when I become sensitive I won't be too bummed out.
As an aside, I get a sneezing fit when I turn black walnut. Sneezing with a face shield down, well does ricochet mean anything?


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Actually, I was reading up on this and the active ingredient in Poision oak/ivy is a chemical callled urisol….it is not present in these woods, but there is a different chemical obtusaquinone (the body converts urisol to a form of quinone) which is much worse in a fashion. The main difference in the chemicals is that you will build up a tolerance to urisol…and after continued exposure your skin may gain it's own protection. With the rosewood family the chemical is compounding which means continued exposure just means more and more severe reactions. That is why I recommend you take precautions now so that over the years you do not find yourself having a surprise reaction - I have heard it go as severe as anaphylactic shock - which can be fatal if not treated immediately.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry you hit the wall there , sort of speak , Reggiek
I still have to look forward to work with these beautyfull woods 
so I thank you for the warning I will deffently use at least a filtermask
when it comes to sanding or if ever geting a lathe 
I hear there shuold be several woodtypes we have to use protection 
if we want to avoid reactions when working with them

take care
Dennis


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I met a fellow woodworker a few weeks ago at our wholesaler, he told me to stop out at his place since he had a pile of 3-4' offcuts (I was smiling inside and rubbing palms together) he could let me* have*.

I drove out to see him and after he loaded me up with a nice variety of African Mahogany, cherry, beech, walnut, sassafras, wenge, and a few others, he told me he is severly alergic to rosewood, and would I like to buy what he had left?

To shorten the story somewhat, he was rushed to the hospital (after cutting some rosewood) without the ability to breathe properly and remained there under watch for 4 hours while he came out of it. Said it was the most horrible feeling, thought he was going to die, heart palpatations, sweating and short of breath.

Since I don't have that problem, I bought every piece he had…


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Cocobolo does not bother me, nor does Rosewood, but to be fair, I've done only minor amounts of work with either. HOWEVER, recently I discovered I am woefully, terribly, awfully allergic to Ipe. Just one pass through the planer on a small piece was enough to instantly turn me red and itchy EVERYWHERE. It's really disheartening!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I was the same….never had a reaction….never even had a thought about it and I have worked with alot of different woods that I thought were worse - like silky oak, paduak and some very spalted woods.

I always use a respirator in the shop though as I have seen what constant exposure to micro dust can do to affect the lungs and heart but I have never needed to worry about the dust on my skin. I do usually wear a smock or coveralls…but this was to give me a bit of protectiion from flying debris….not dust.

So I cleaned up my shop (all the filters in the shop vac, the festool and my big DC…I put a new filter on my air cleaner…....that was all after I finished off the spindles that I had been turning (they were to repair a friends broken table).....I did all this while wearing a pair of Tyvek coveralls with the hood up and my triton respirator going full blast - Well for now so far so good - not even a twitch.

So hopefully there is a possible alternative for folks that want to use this wood (it is one on the best turning woods I have used) - I will see if I get so sensitivie I can't touch the stuff…but for now…protective clothing and respirator seem to work great. Hope this info helps to head off the same problem for someone else and perhaps keeps them from an emergency trip to the medical center.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Rosewood makes my nose itch some, as does walnut or oak. Pine makes me sicker than a dog. I just made some pine drawers over the weekend, and the dust had my face neck and arms red and my eyes and nose were running like a faucet. I can rinse my sinuses with salt water and take a shower right after cutting it. That helps. Guess I have to give up on pine, or buy a Tyvek suit. sheeze.


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Cocobolo--there are only two types of people,those that are allergic to it and those that are going to be allergic to it!
After many years I started getting the rash and itchiness-occasionally I will still work with it but I wait till the end of the day and let it be the last operation that I do. As soon as I am finished I shower and don all clean clothes. So far this seems to work,I was told that the oils are what cause the reaction so by showering as soon as possible it lessens the time for the chemical reaction to take place.
tom


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I've worked quite a bit with cocobolo and other rosewoods with no problems except for Honduran rosewood. I don't know what it is about Honduran rosewood but that is the only one that bothers me (so far).

I got in real trouble about 10 years ago when I sanded a jewelry box top without wearing a mask. I got terrible congestion in my lungs and a terrible rash on all exposed skin (especially my neck). I recall it was a hot day and this was before I had an air conditioned shop so the dust stuck to me.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Olive wood..Tried a simple test turning on a branch I'd saved from my Russian Olive tree, got as far as starting to sand, full smock, face shield, dumb, no mask, started sneezing, nose running, coughing..fortunately it was a spell that only lasted about a half hour. It's on the nasty lists as well, Killed Roman soldiers way back when they used it for canteens.
When I worked the green chain in a sawmill ALWAYS had to wear a mask when we were running Western Red Cedar, way too much dust from that stuff.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Mahogany-it started with the feeling I had grit in my eyes. I was a couple months into a big job of making and installing moldings, cabinets, wainscoting and an ornate stair case. Then one morning I woke with my face so swollen I could barely open my eyes. My face looked like I had a severe chemical burn and, a little later, a couple layers of skin peeled off. I went to my doctor and asked him to get me through that job, I still had about $10,000 worth of mahogany stacked on the floor. With steroids, barrier cream, protective clothing and a respirator I finished the job. It wasn't a good time and I don't work mahogany any more.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Lwllms, I hear that. I have about 150 bd ft of cocobolo and a big chunk of that is suitable for turning. I was thinking I would have to sell it after my run in….but with a Tyvek suit and respirator, I didn't even see a bump.

Once this cocobolo is gone, I will only work on if for a highly commsissioned job as I do not see any reason to tempt fate. By the way, the Tyvek coveralls are amazing even though "disposable." I will probably do a review on them as there seems to be alot more LJ's allergic to woods then I imagined.

The Tyvek's are not that expensive - I got a case of 25, extra large, for 79.99 and free shipping. The run between $2.50 each up to $14.00 each depending on thickness and "brand name." The inexpensive ones seem to work just fine for a woodworker's purpose.


----------



## john50 (Jul 20, 2009)

My hospital stay was three weeks, I stoped breathing two times. I was allergic to everthing for years, took meds for four years. I lucky to be in the hospital emergancy room when I stoped breathing! It started with a rash then went to hives, head to toe. BE CAREFULL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gotha225 (Sep 23, 2012)

OMG I found somthing that works!!







~After my arms and stomach itched horribly for a week, I kept rethinking my steps over the week. I was sure I somehow got a light exposure to poison Ivy as it felt very similar. The only thing I could think of was the Cocobolo I turned earlier in the week. When I look on these forums I realized that's what it was. I really like the wood for turning and would be really disappointed if i couldn't use it. Having had some really bad cases of poison IVY in my life, I went to cruise my local CVS to see what was new in the poison Ivy dept. The only thing I've ever had work was Zanfel. It works by encapsulating the oil and using a exfoliant to break it free from the skin cells. It's a bit expensive at $37 a tube but it may work to keep you from getting a rash in the first place, but if you already have it like I did yesterday there is instant relief!! I was itching like crazy right there in the Isle so I tried Technu's Rash relief for poison Ivy and other rashes. It was instantaneous!!! I bought it right then and there went outside , sprayed my affected areas and haven't itched since. It was $14 a bottle, but if all I have to do is spray that on afterward, I will just keep on turning to my hearts content. Do use a mask though, it can affect the lungs.


----------



## IsaacH (Aug 29, 2012)

Drew wrote:

As an aside, I get a sneezing fit when I turn black walnut. Sneezing with a face shield down, well does ricochet mean anything? 

to which I reply

EWWWWW….been there, done that… !


----------



## Wheels01 (Oct 21, 2016)

I am too seem sensitive to it, Turned a few pens on a hot day, didn't wash up woke up like I rolled in poison Ivy,
rash on neck pits and inside arms opposite elbows, and under breast areas. Itched like the dickens.

Tried to ride it out, washed warm water and soap helped for a few minutes then itched so bad after 3 days went to the DR. got me in right away got steroids and pills, took more than 10 days to go away fully.

A friend saw me before I went to the Dr. and said who was the other guy ?
Cause it looked like I had been in fight with my face and mostly eye lids swelling up too !

Hard to believe that Cocobolo could do that, love looking at the pens I made so pretty.

I have one more stick soaking in 91% rubbing alcohol for a month now to see if the oils release into the alcohol, so I can turn some again, the jar holding it all has gone to black color?, hope so.

My folly, turning that day not concerned one bit, should have been more careful.
Dust on skin, and Inhaling it with no dust mask (that was me), I will not do that again.

14 days of itching that kept me from sleeping, and a 400.00 Dr. bill with the meds not good !
150.00 Dr. visit, 210.00 for Steroid cream size of small tooth paste tube, and 40.00 bucks for Antihistamines.

Here is a lengthy right up I found out on the Net about the dangers of Allergens and wood.
*

Allergies*

Here is some interesting info for you. As it says maybe 2% to 5% of people may be allergic to "a" wood.

Health Concerns
Wood jewelry is one of the most comfortable and grounding materials we have available to us. With the ever increasing amount of suppliers trying to break into the wood jewelry market, it has become a necessity to supply the industry with this helpful guide to safer wood products. While most of the research available to woodworkers is a good starting point, it was not designed as a guide to wearable woods. The problem being is that the research is specific to wood dust and not the actual skin contact with wood. Wood dust produces an extremely large amount of surface area, which has the potential produce much more extreme reactions than exposure to the amount of surface area that is in contact with the skin in the case of wearable wood.
Only 2% to 5% of the population will develop an allergic sensitivity to one or more compounds found in wood. Contact dermatitis from timbers is usually attributable to contamination of the skin during machining. Handling of solid wood rarely induces dermatitis, however any species that contains quinones, especially Dalbergia species, may do so. (Calnan 1972).

1. After lengthy research we have put together this guide to help educate both you the wearer and hopefully some of the manufacturers producing potentially dangerous products.
Interestingly, most research seems to be reported based on only a few case studies, many of which go back up to 100 years and these results are not obtained by clinical studies with large sample groups. However, these isolated cases should not be dismissed; they are very interesting in showing patterns of cross-sensitivities, and many have been accompanied by positive patch tests from extracts of the offending compounds.

"The structural components of wood are cellulose, hemicellulose, and lignin, but it is the accessory substances or "extractives" found mainly in the heartwood that are responsible for most toxic effects. Vorreiter (1949/1958 ) classifies these as follows: (1) fats, resins, oils, and waxes ; (2) proteins, gums, latex, mucus, starch, and sugers ; (3) alkaloids, bitter principles, dyes, tannins, glycosides, camphor, perfumes, etc.; (4) inorganic and organic acids and salts ; (5) minerals." 1
"Some of these act as food reserves for latent growth periods, some as hardening agents, and others protect against mechanical injuries or attack by bacteria, fungi, insects and larger animals (Dietrichs, 1958). Some are metabolic by-products or end-products of no apparent use to the tree." 1

Toxic Substances
*Quinones*
The culprit behind these allergies is a group of chemicals called quinones, naturally occurring compounds, often used to make dyes. The quinones are produced as defensive agents against fungal and predator attacks (including me, the woodworker and you, the collector). Quinones play a major role in allergic contact dermatitis caused by plants.

The primary allergens are benzoquinones or naphthoquinones but also compounds, such as catechols, coumarins, and other phenolic or flavonoid compounds, which are bioconverted into ortho-quinones or para-quinones. Catechol is a main constituent of urushiol, which is the allergen in poison ivy.

2. It is possible that once sensitized to one of these quinones that cross reactions to similar quinones and/or structures can develop. Included at the bottom of this page is a list of some of the more popular woods that are not suitable to wear.

Other compounds

Some of the other compounds that are known to cause harmful responses include: alkaloids and glycosides (systemic effects, pharmacological rather than allergic), saponins (effective through broken skin only), phenols (the strongest skin-sensitizers, especially the catechols of the poison-ivy family), stilbenes (which occur in allergenic woods, but only chlorophorin and coniferyl benzoate are known to sensitize), terpenes (including delta-3-carene from turpentine, sesquiterpene lactones and other sensitizing liverworts found on bark, and euphorbol and other complex terpenes on uncertain toxicity found in the latex of Euphorbiaceae), furocoumarins (photosensitizing and may be partly responsible for skin reactions but has yet to be proved), and dalbergiones (severe skin irritants).

Toxicity

The hazardous forms that may give rise to health risks are:
"The main effect is irritation. An irritant is something that can cause inflammation or irritation. This can be caused by skin contact with the wood, its dust, its bark, its sap, or even lichens growing on the bark. Irritation can, in some species of wood, lead to nettle rashes or irritant dermatitis. These effects tend to appear on the forearm, backs of the hands, the face (particularly eyelids) neck, scalp and the genitals. On average, they take 15 days to develop, but have been known to occur in a few hours to many months. Symptoms usually only persist as long as the affected skin site remains in contact with the source of irritation. Symptoms subside when contact with the irritant is removed.

Sensitization dermatitis is more problematic and is usually caused by skin exposure to fine wood dust of certain species. Sensitization is an allergic reaction to a substance which is usually irreversible. Resulting in hypersensitivity and susceptibity to being overly responsive. This is also referred to as allergic contact dermatitis and results in similar skin effects to those produced by skin irritants. Once sensitized, the body sets up an allergic reaction, and the skin may react severely if subsequently exposed to very small amounts of the wood dust. Cross-sensitization may develop where other woods or even non-wood materials produce a similar response."

3. Allergic Contact Dermatitis
An allergy is basically the negative health effects which result from the stimulation of specific immune responses. Allergic contact dermatitis is a form of delayed-type hypersensitivity reaction which is dependant upon cell-mediated immune function and the activity of T lymphocytes. The most frequent form of allergic reaction is to small molecular weight materials such as chemicals and proteins. These reactions are better known as contact hypersensitivity, skin sensitization, and allergic contact dermatitis.

This occurs in 2 stages:
Stage I (Induction Phase): Initial contact may result in the allergen penetrating the stratified squamous epithelial cells of the skin and binding to large dendritic (branched) white blood cells in the epidermis called Langerhans cells. The Langerhans cell (with the allergen on its membrane) migrates to a nearby lymph node where special white blood cells, called effector T-cells, are programmed to recognize the allergen. There are literally millions of effector T-cells roaming throughout the blood and lymphatic system, each with special receptor molecules on their membranes for a particular allergenic chemical. T-cells patrol our circulatory system looking for invading cells and viruses.

2.
Stage II (Elicitation Phase): If you come in contact with the offending allergen during a subsequent encounter, an effector T-cell may encounter it bound to a Langerhans cell and attach to it by a complicated and specific recognition system. The effector T-cell then produces multiple clones and releases special proteins called lymphokines which attract a legion of different white blood cells, including macrophages and cytotoxic ("killer") T-cells. The new army of white blood cells releases cytokines or proteins which destroy everything in the vicinity including other skin cells, thus producing a blistering rash.

Milder effects range from redness (vasodilation) and itching (nerve injury) to small blisters (vesicles and bullae). Stronger effects can result in Anaphylaxis, which can occur in response to any allergen, while Anaphylaxis occurs infrequently; it is life-threatening and can occur at any time. Risks include prior history of any type of allergic reaction.
Here is a small list of popular woods that should be avoided.
We will continue to expand this list as we further our research.

Most of this information is taken from
Botanical Dermatology: Plants and Plant Products Injurious to the Skin. 4
Dalbergia spp (Rosewoods) With "the discovery of sensitizing quinones in other woods such as teak…led Schulz and Dietrichs (1962) to look for similar substances in Dalbergia ************************* and Dalbergia retusa. They found three quinones which they called Dalbergia quinones A, B and C, and demonstrated by patch tests on patients that these were the sensitizers, the strongest being R-3,4-dimethoxydalbergione… They have now been found in most other Dalbergia spp." 4
Dalbergia retusa (Cocobolo) contains S-4'-hydroxy-4-methoxy dalbergione, R-4-methoxy dalbergione and other quinones and phenols. 4
Dalbergia cultrate (Burmese Rosewood) contains a dalbergione. 4
Dalbergia ************************* (Brazilian Rosewood) contains R-4-methoxydalbergione and other quinones. 4
Dalbergia latifolia (East Indian Rosewood, Sonokoling) contain R-4-methoxydalbergione and other quinones. 4
Dalbergia cochinchinensis (Laos Rosewood, Thai Rosewood, Cochin Rosewood) contain R-4-methoxydalbergione and other quinones. 4
Dalbergia stevensonii (Honduran Rosewood, Nagaed Wood, Palissandre Honduras) contains a dalbergione. 4
Dalbergia decipularis (Tulipwood) contains a dalbergione. 4
Dalbergia frutescens (Tulipwood) contains a dalbergione. 4
Dalbergia. melanoxylon (African Blackwood) contains several quinones including S-4'-hydroxy-4-methoxydalbergione and S-4-methoxydalbergione. 4
Dalbergia cearensis (Kingwood, de Violette, Violet Wood, Violetta) contains a dalbergione, described as a very severe skin irritant, often leading to persistent ulceration.4
Dalbergia congestiflora (Mexican Kingwood) contains a dalbergione. 4
Dalbergia maritime (Madagascar Rosewood, Bois de Rose) contains a dalbergione. 4
Cordia dodecandra (Zericote, Ziricote) Cross reactions are possible with this species once sensitivity to R-3,4-dimethoxydalbergione (found in pao ferro and Dalbergia species), obtusaquinone (found in cocobolo), and macassar quinone (found in macassar ebony) have developed. 4
Cordia elaeagnoides (Bocote, Becote) Cross reactions are possible with this species once sensitivity to R-3,4-dimethoxydalbergione (found in pao ferro and Dalbergia species), obtusaquinone (found in cocobolo), and macassar quinone (found in macassar ebony) have developed. 4
Peltogyne densiflora (Purpleheart) "Dalbergiones have been isolated from the wood." 4
Tetraclinis articulata (Thuya Burl) The heartwood of this species is known to contain several dermatologically active compounds including thymoquinone, carvacrol, and ß- and ?-thujaplicins. 4
Tectona grandis (Teak) The "dermatic compounds" (sensitizers) lapachol (aka tecomin, a quinone), desoxylapachol, and lapachonole (aka lapachonone) where found in Tectona wood. Lapachol has been called "a known elicitor of contact dermatitis" and a "sensitizing agent." "Deoxylapachol and lapachenole…are potent contact allergens." "Local races of teak and even individual trees vary greatly in desoxylapachol content." "Lapachenole has been shown to be both irritant and sensitizing" by Sandermann & Barghoorn (1955). "Indonesian natives have long distinguished three grades of the wood, the poorest (Djati sempoerna) being liable to cause skin irritation"4
Pterocarpus soyauxii (Padauk) can cause irritation of the skin, dermatitis, and sensitizer. Can have naphthoquinones. Cross-sensitivity may occur with use of Bocote when sensitivity has been developed to related quinones. 5
Machaerium scleroxylon (Pau Ferro) has dalbergiones. It can cause dermatitis, itching, swelling, redness of face, scrotum, and hands. 4
Guibourtia tessmannii (Bubinga) "Dermatitis, possibly caused by sensitizing quinones." 6
Diospyros celebica (Macassar Ebony) contains macassar II, a ß-naphthol "derivative that may become oxidised in vivo to macassar quinone. This compound has been shown to have sensitizing properties in guinea pigs. Cross-sensitivity to other naphthoquinones" three found in zericote, pao ferro, cocobolo, becote, and padauk are possible. "Later testing confirmed sensitivity to R-3,4-dimethoxydalbergione (found in pao ferro), obtusaquinone (found in cocobolo), and macassar quinone (found in macassar ebony)." Wood of this specie is one of the only ones that these substances have been proven to be found in. "The yellow naphthoquinone pigment, plumbagin (methyl juglone) occurs in a colourless combined form and is liberated from root tissue by acid treatment. (Harborne 1966)… Plumbagin is also found in some species of the families Droseraceae, Ebenaceae, and Euphorbiaceae (Thomson 1971)…. Plumbagin has an irritating odor and causes sneezing; it stains the skin to a purple color and has a vesicant action." 4
Cinnamomum camphora (Camphorwood) The wood contains camphor and borneol. Following cases of serious toxicity and even death in children, products containing more than trace quantities of camphor have now largely been withdrawn from the market (Reynolds 1996). "Can cause dermatitis and shortness of breath" and camphor causes mild heart stimulant activity. Topically applied, it can penetrate the skin. 4
Milletia laurentii (Wenge) can have central nervous system effects, give dermatitis, irritate skin, is listed as a sensitizer, and is oily. 5
Acer saccharum (Sugar Maple) "This species has been found to contain 2,6-dimethoxy-1,4-benzoquinone which is a known contact allergen" 5
Salix spp (Willow) contains salicin, a phenolic glucoside, and is a precursor of aspirin, also has saligenin, a known contact allergen. Willow is also listed as a sensitizer. 5
Betula spp (Birch) contain salicylates such as methyl salicylate, Cross-sensitivities could occur in those with aspirin allergies. Birch also listed as sensitizer. 5
Dymondwood is a manufactured wood product consisting of layers of birch veneer which have been dyed with aniline dye and then compressed under heat and pressure with acrylic resins into a dense, durable, highly polished material. Aniline dyes have been proven to be carcinogenic as well as sensitizing agents causing allergic contact dermatitis.
Aniline Dye (in Dymondwood)
Warning: this dye is also commonly used overseas to dye wood to make it appear as black ebony. Unfortunately, this practice is more common then you would believe. 7
Skin Contact: May be absorbed through skin. Symptoms of skin absorption parallel those from inhalation exposure. May cause skin irritation. Local contact may cause dermatitis. 7
Chronic Exposure: Aniline is a blood toxin, causing hemoglobin to convert to methemoglobin, resulting in cyanosis. Lengthy or repeated exposures may result in decreased appetite, anemia, weight loss, nervous system affects, and kidney, liver and bone marrow damage. Any exposure may cause an allergic skin reaction. 7
Skin Protection: Wear impervious protective clothing, including boots, gloves, lab coat, apron or coveralls, as appropriate, to prevent skin contact.

Environmental Toxicity: This material is expected to be very toxic to terrestrial life and to aquatic life.7


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I've never had any issues with exotic woods, but a few days ago I was hand sanding some spalted maple and my hands broke out in a rash with little blisters that itched like crazy for 2 days. I just kept washing them until it cleared up. I'm getting rid of all my Spalted woods.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I get a bitter taste in the back of my mouth when I am working with Spanish Cedar. No big deal, but it is the only wood that bothers me. I guess it is from inhaling the sawdust(very fine), but sometimes even a mask or respirator doesn't help. Pretty weird.


----------

